# It's not that he wants to, but he has to do



## granturco

Merhaba,

Buradaki cümleyi çevirmeyle ilgili tereddütüm var.

			 			It's not that he wants to, but he has to do - İstediği için değil yapmak zorunda olduğu içindr.

Bu tarz bir çeviri doğrumudur? Teşekkürler...


----------



## Rallino

Merhaba,

Öncelikle benim fikrim şu ki: Eğer _do_'yu tekrar etmek istemiyorsanız, bence ilk cümleye koymanız daha iyi olur. Şöyle ki:

*It's not that he wants to do, but he has to.* 

İkinci olarak, bence "but" yerine "it's that" koyarsak daha mı güzel olur acaba? Yani:* It's not that he wants to do; it's that he has to.*

Pek emin değilim ben de. İngilizcesi benimkinden iyi olan çok kişi var bu forumda, onların fikirlerini de bekleyebilirsiniz.


----------



## Anatolian

granturco said:


> Merhaba,
> 
> Buradaki cümleyi çevirmeyle ilgili tereddütüm var.
> 
> It's not that he wants to, but he has to do - İstediği için değil yapmak zorunda olduğu içindr.
> 
> Bu tarz bir çeviri doğrumudur? Teşekkürler...


_Not because he wants to do but because he/she has to do._

Veya
_
It's not that he wants to do, but it's that he has to do_.

Böyle daha uygun gibi gözüküyor ama ne yapmak için?


----------



## Loob

granturco said:


> Merhaba,
> 
> Buradaki cümleyi çevirmeyle ilgili tereddütüm var.
> 
> It's not that he wants to, but he has to do - İstediği için değil yapmak zorunda olduğu içindr.
> 
> Bu tarz bir çeviri doğrumudur? Teşekkürler...


Merhaba, granturco

I think you have a couple of different options:

_(1) It's not that he wants to, but that he has to._
_[no "do" at the end]
(2) __It's not that he wants to: he has to. _(You could also punctuate this as _It's not that he wants to - he has to.__)

_In speech, I could use either. (2) would have a very strong stress on the "has".

In informal writing, where I wouldn't have the option of using intonation to show the stress, I'd probably use (1).  Though I might write: _It's not that he wants to: he has to, _with underlining (or bolding) to indicate the stress.


----------



## granturco

Çok teşekkür ederim arkadaşlar, ama asıl sıkıntım cümleyi farklı şekilde kurmaya çalışmaktan çok, şu haliyle, ki @Loob'un (1) önerdiği haliyle bana uygun geldi, söylendiğinde -den dolayı, -diği için, ...için vs. anlamı verip vermediği...

Yani, "It's not that(because) he wants to, but that(because) he has to." Örneğin şöyle dramatize edeyim;

- How would he wants to work in this cold(weather) ? 
- It's not that he wants to, but that he has to. (Because, he has bills to pay so he has to work even under this (bad) conditions)

Umarım söylemek istediğimi doğru ifade edebilmişimdir...


----------



## Rallino

Evet veriyor.

-How come he wants to work in this cold weather?
-It's not that he wants to,  but that he has to.

Oradaki _it's not that_ «*-diğinden değil*» anlamında; devamındaki _but_'tan sonra gelen _that_ de _it's not_ _that_'i tekrar etmemek adına bulunuyor. Yani uzun hâli: _It's not that he wants to work; but it's that he has to work._ (=Çalışmak istediğinden değil; çalışmak zorunda olduğundan.)


----------



## eric cartmant

Bence cümleyi ters çevirip araya bir de "de" bağlacı koyarsan iyi gider. not that genelde "değil de" anlamı verir.

Çalışmak zorunda, çalışmak istediğinden değil de.


----------

